# 5500 watt running, 8550 peak generator problem



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> Greeting all!
> 
> Here is what I have. I have a Briggs and Stratton 5500 watt generator (protable) that is a few years old. I purchased it used for emergency power, and I noticed that one of the outlets was fouled for one reason or another. I figured this was the reason that the circuit breaker was tripping.
> 
> ...


Is that breaker tripping under load or just tripping when you turn it on?


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Is that breaker tripping under load or just tripping when you turn it on?


It trips with or without any load.

I'm thinking there might be a problem with the panel itself. Like I said, I purchased it used, (got it for $50 from my next door neighbor who was moving) and noticed today the fouled plug. 

Would it matter that I used a regular household outlet?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> It trips with or without any load.
> 
> I'm thinking there might be a problem with the panel itself. Like I said, I purchased it used, (got it for $50 from my next door neighbor who was moving) and noticed today the fouled plug.
> 
> Would it matter that I used a regular household plug?


I don't think it will matter if you used a standard duplex receptacle to replace the existing. Maybe a bad breaker?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> It trips with or without any load.
> 
> I'm thinking there might be a problem with the panel itself. Like I said, I purchased it used, (got it for $50 from my next door neighbor who was moving) and noticed today the fouled plug.
> 
> Would it matter that I used a regular household plug?


No as long as i fits properly.

How about changing the circuit breaker?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Unless vibration is tripping the breaker, I think you have a fault. 

I don't know a ton about molded-case breaker operation, but I really don't see how simply energizing one with zero load should cause it to change state, even if it's broken.

-John


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> No as long as i fits properly.
> 
> How about changing the circuit breaker?


That is an option, but I would need to hit the parts house for that. 

The outlet that I pulled out was grey. Would that make any difference? Every single thing was exactly the same, except the color really. Few minor differences.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

Big John said:


> Unless vibration is tripping the breaker, I think you have a fault.
> 
> -John


I doubt it's the vibration, since it's sitting on solid ground, and doesn't hardly shake at all. 

Forgive me, I am new to this. A fault? How can I determine that and can it be easily fixed?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

TooFarFromFenway said:


> That is an option, but I would need to hit the parts house for that.
> 
> The outlet that I pulled out was grey. Would that make any difference? Every single thing was exactly the same, except the color really. Few minor differences.


 

The wrong color receptacle will NEVER work. Same with energizing a green wire. The electrons have no idea what to do without some sort of color code direction.


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

I figured it out. The outlet that I pulled out that was damaged, had the hot side tab broken off,( simmilar to a switched outlet) and the one I put back in, did not. Took it out and broke the tab off, and it works perfectly! Ran all my garage equipment off it it!! 

Problem solved! Works perfect! WOOT!! (Dances around garage like a football player after scoring a touchdown!!) 

Thanks for the help everyone. Cheers!!


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

So what did you learn from this besides the breaker doing its job?


----------



## TooFarFromFenway (Jul 15, 2011)

3xdad said:


> So what did you learn from this besides the breaker doing its job?


I've got to remember to check things like that. Something simple like that could have costed me alot of money and frustration, not to mention time.


----------

